# Dodgy Dogs Display



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Always good for a laugh 
We had our first one last week and it went surprisingly well .
We were down a few of members who had prior commitments but the core team of six turned out on a cold windy Saturday afternoon to discover that the arena was merely marked out with scaffolding poles- we had been hoping for impenetrable netting as some of our dogs find resisting picnics (or other dogs) challenging 
There was flyball and terrier racing also going on at the other end of the field, so there was a constant background noise of very excited dogs. There was also a bubble machine  and large potentially irresistible bubbles floated over the dogs throughout out 25 minute slot. 
The probability for disaster was pretty high but the dogs were fantastic and did us proud and most importantly really enjoyed themselves.
Just a couple of pics taken during the display - 
A word of explanation- the grinning crazy ladies with Dot waiting on her own was at the end of our tunnel finale - where the dogs take it in turns to go through a tunnel of legs and then when they've all done it a couple of times they are left and recall out to the edge - I'd just left and Dot is watching me go, in a perfect stay in spite of the jollity going on behind her!
The very last part of our display is about rewarding the dogs - some enjoy treats, some like a ball (Dot) but the terriers LOVE a race around with big bird - I love this picture as they are so obviously having a great time.
My words of wisdom to all dog owners is find a good training club and enjoy training with your dog - they love it so much and you will make some fantastic friends.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lovely photos Marzi and a wonderful description of a grand day out.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A grand day out and grand dog owners all of you, imagine that this bunch were mostly obedience school failures!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done - I hope at least some of your audience were inspired and impressed by your lovely group of dogs 

Love the photos


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I like the bandanas and your sashes.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow what a team love the bandanas makes the team look extra special 
About your last comment, not sure me joining a club would help gain friends. Sid would probably make everyone run a mile


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The bandanas and sashes were made for us by a fan  I think the dogs look better than we do!
Running a mile at our club has advantages.... we had our first in club incident a few weeks back.... I fear we had all become just a bit too blase and complacent and forgotten just how dodgy some of the dogs can be. Fortunately just one small hole in one dog and a bit of bruising.... but it did upset several and we have had to go back to ensuring that there is sufficient space around certain dogs and remembering to keep our focus and our discipline all the time. 
Dot is a totally mad banana muffin and I was really pleased with how she worked during the display - before we went into the ring she was amusing people by doing her impersonation of a pogo stick or an extreme yoyo.... but once working she really settled in and didn't bounce at all - miraculous!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wonderful pictures, you must put in a lot of hard work but this is a fab reward. Loving banana muffin Dot the obedience queen!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures, glad you all had a fabulous time - dot looks beautifully groomed in the pictures.
Where were Kiki & Inzi? Are they not dodgy enough??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Great pictures, glad you all had a fabulous time - dot looks beautifully groomed in the pictures.
> Where were Kiki & Inzi? Are they not dodgy enough??


Dot was fabulously groomed - she was less than impressed - good comb through followed by bath with shampoo AND conditioner  followed by blasting - she is not overly keen on the process, but it does dry their coats very effectively and blows it open right to the roots which makes them look wonderfully bouffy 

Kiki has taken part in displays with Lizzie in the past, but Liz is so busy these days with music and horses that she struggles to commit to dog training as well particularly as Kiki is such a sensitive soul she does not cope with with the grrrrring which does go on and Kiki will not work if she feels remotely threatened... she'd rather be belly up on the sofa 
Inzi has done plenty of displays over the years, she is most definitely not dodgy, but she is a bit stiff these days and not bothered about jumping in and out of boxes for the amusement of others!

Yesterday was a wonderful day down here and all three dogs thoroughly enjoyed a sea swim and walk - Kiki even played fetch for a while afterwards to warm up and dry off!
Note Dot still does pathetic splashy swimming - not a natural water dog!!!


----------

